# Poll: September Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*** Voting Poll

It's time to vote! Choose your favorite pics from our members "Rainbow Bridge" entries.

It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like by selecting all the photos you like then click 'Vote Now'.

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

Special thanks to the following members who submitted photos that were ineligible due being a previous month winner or having less than 25 posts: 
Rob's GRs, Pilgrim123, Peri29, Kalhayd, Magpierose, Laura Hudson Hamre.

Thanks to everyone who shared a photo of their Rainbow Angel, they are all precious!

*1: Wolfeye 









2: Otis-Agnes









3: Brinkleythegolden









4: LynnC









5: Wicky









6: Yachi's Mom









7: Carolina Mom









8: balijade









9: Ivyacres









10: mylissyk









11: swishywagga









12: fourlakes









13: kwhit









14: Megora









15: 3 goldens









16: Rookie's Dad









17: Nash666









18: cwag









19: Karen519









20: Helo's Mom









21: GoldeninCt









22: KKaren









23: joro32000









24: kellyguy








*


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Never will there be a harder poll to vote for! Beautiful dogs everyone, both in looks and spirit!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Thank you everyone for sharing beautiful pictures and memories of our Rainbow Bridge angels! They're all winners


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*14 *votes so far. Please come and vote for those that are no longer with us.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote for your favorites, all the pics are great.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

23 members have voted, please vote for your favorites by Friday 09-29-2017 at 06:04 PM!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

25 votes so far. This poll close on Friday if you have not voted already.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Please vote before the poll closes today at 06:04 PM!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

this poll closes at 6:04 pm, have you voted yet?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations Wolfeye.
Thanks to everyone who took part in this months contest, you helped make it a great one.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats to Wolfeye !!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congrats Wolfeye, beautiful photo, love the B&W shots.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Many, many thanks to all who voted for my picture of me and Fenris. Every image submitted on this thread, this topic, was a beautiful tribute to a dear departed soul. It's so hard to let them go - and the memories never die. Maybe that's the silver lining eh? When we are confronted with our dear golden's death, it's like writing the final chapter of a book. And every one of them, a wonderful, happy book. I open the book of Fenris every single day. I know it by heart. Don't get me started, lest I read you ten years of chapters! 

Hmmm... and now to come up with a topic for October!


----------

